# Should i lube my bottom bracket?



## Jared (Jun 24, 2005)

I sprayed critrus degreaser into my bottom bracket when i washed my bike the last time. Now my cranks feel rather stiff and would rattle very very slightly. Should i lube it? I think it is a 105 BB by the way.


----------



## wzq622 (Aug 3, 2004)

no matter what type of BB it is, always lube it. I dont mean a thin film of teflon grease. I mean slather the lube on liberally. As i asked my co-workers at the bike shop this summer, " Can you ever over-grease a BB?"

Their response, "no."

You'll know when to stop.

Just make sure you use BIKE SPECIFIC lube and not anti-sieze or petroleum grease. Nothing but bike lube such as white lightning teflon lube or park tools. Ask your lbs what they use. They'll help you too.


SLATHER IT ON. the only part you dont want too much lube are the spindles.


----------



## Jared (Jun 24, 2005)

can i use finish line telfon?


----------



## covenant (May 21, 2002)

wzq622 said:


> Just make sure you use BIKE SPECIFIC lube and not anti-sieze or petroleum grease. Nothing but bike lube such as white lightning teflon lube or park tools.


I wouldn't be too dogmatic about that. I've used plain White Lithium grease for many years with no problems. It's thinner than your standard automotive greases and displaces water well. Hell, people use it in marine applications, so I'm sure it's tough enough for biking.


EDIT...looks like you can have it both ways: bike specific white lithium grease
http://www.bikepro.com/products/lubricants/bp_grease.html


----------



## CNY rider (Feb 9, 2005)

wzq622 said:


> no matter what type of BB it is, always lube it. I dont mean a thin film of teflon grease. I mean slather the lube on liberally. As i asked my co-workers at the bike shop this summer, " Can you ever over-grease a BB?"
> 
> Their response, "no."
> 
> ...



I don't get it. I'm assuming this is a cassette BB. What exactly is he going to lubricate that will fix the problem he is describing? 
I think it's time for a new BB..


----------



## felt35 (Jul 25, 2005)

I use marine grade grease (similar to slick50 one grease, which I simply cannot find anywhere). Keeps water out, is thick enough that it doesn't run away, and resists thermal breakdown.

So long as you use a quality product regularly, it probably doesn't matter. Sort of like changing your car's oil. Do it every 3k and the brand probably doesn't make a whole lot of difference. Change it every 1k, and you probably could use dog urine.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

CNY rider said:


> I don't get it. I'm assuming this is a cassette BB. What exactly is he going to lubricate that will fix the problem he is describing?
> I think it's time for a new BB..


 I was just wond'ring the same thing....

to the OP, we are dealing with a sealed BB unit correct?
i.e. recent shi()mano/ or campy unit- si?


----------



## Dave_Stohler (Jan 22, 2004)

That white lithium grease in an aerosol can isn't really good grease, since it has some sort of stabiliser that keeps it 'whipped up', and that will let it collect dirt and keep it in suspension. Also, aerosol white lithium grease thins out to something about as thick as sewing machine oil when it gets warm.

Marine greases-all the ones I've seen have been far too thick for cycling usage. I do, however, use molybdenum grease on one old bike that has some slightly pitted races. The moly fills in the imperfections, and a 35 year old bike is still completely original


----------



## sevenrd (Jul 18, 2005)

Room 1201 said:


> I was just wond'ring the same thing....
> 
> to the OP, we are dealing with a sealed BB unit correct?
> i.e. recent shi()mano/ or campy unit- si?



Likewise. If it's a cartridge bearing unit, you should lube it by removing the entire bottom bracket, degreasing the existing bearings, and re-packing them with grease. Simply spraying the exterior won't do the job correctly.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

*what are you guys talking about?*

as CNY RIDER stated, if this is a cartridge bb it's not meant to be serviced. when the bearings are rough and loose feeling (like the op stated) they need to be replaced. new grease won't cure worn out bearings and races. so, to answer the original question, no, you don't need to lube the bottom bracket. the threads of the cartridge, yes. the bearings, no.


----------



## boris the blade (Aug 5, 2004)

wzq622 said:


> Just make sure you use BIKE SPECIFIC lube and not anti-sieze or petroleum grease. Nothing but bike lube such as white lightning teflon lube or park tools. Ask your lbs what they use. They'll help you too.
> 
> 
> SLATHER IT ON. the only part you dont want too much lube are the spindles.


white lightning is a chain lube not a grease, grease is what you want to put on BB threads. Also you can grease splinded spindles just not the squares.


----------



## wzq622 (Aug 3, 2004)

boris the blade said:


> white lightning is a chain lube not a grease, grease is what you want to put on BB threads. Also you can grease splinded spindles just not the squares.



oops. i meant finish line


----------

